# living in the Alicante area



## petef69 (Aug 25, 2010)

Im looking to move to the Algorfa area in the next month or so with my wife and daughter . We have enquired to enroll my daughter in the Newton College school in the outskirts of Elche . Does anyone here have any info on the School . I have been told its £6000 per term and payable every quarter . As we are Looking to rent in the Algorfa area can anyone also tell me if there is a school bus that passes through the town . 
Anymore info on the Area would be greatly appreciated .
Can anyone also tell me the distance from Santander to Alicante ? I see on the map its Motorway all the way , just cant see the actual distance .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

petef69 said:


> Im looking to move to the Algorfa area in the next month or so with my wife and daughter . We have enquired to enroll my daughter in the Newton College school in the outskirts of Elche . Does anyone here have any info on the School . I have been told its £6000 per term and payable every quarter . As we are Looking to rent in the Algorfa area can anyone also tell me if there is a school bus that passes through the town .
> Anymore info on the Area would be greatly appreciated .
> Can anyone also tell me the distance from Santander to Alicante ? I see on the map its Motorway all the way , just cant see the actual distance .


Hi & welcome


I can't specifically help with the area or the school, except to say that the school is part of a the group owned by Laude which runs an International school near me

Laude Lady Elizabeth has a good reputation - and runs school buses for quite a distance, so I'd be surprised if Newton college didn't

best to ask the school I should think

you don't say how old your daughter is - but if she's primary age I'm curious as to why you have chosen International school


for your drive, have a look at Rutas ViaMichelin de Santander a Algorfa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you sure its 6000 pounds????? That seems very pricey, the international schools around our way are in the region of 1000 a term and all the schools we've looked at around here have their own bus services to which you pay the school for

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Are you sure its 6000 pounds????? That seems very pricey, the international schools around our way are in the region of 1000 a term and all the schools we've looked at around here have their own bus services to which you pay the school for
> 
> Jo xxx


I thought that too - does seem on the high side!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My sons school is just under 700€ a month, but he's in secondary. Primary is a fair bit cheaper??!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> My sons school is just under 700€ a month, but he's in secondary. Primary is a fair bit cheaper??!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm sure Lady Elizabeth isn't that expensive



surely the OP knows what he's paying though - or maybe just hit too many 0000000000000


----------



## petef69 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply ,

My friend who is also moving to the area told me of the school fees . I also thought it was very expensive. can you tell me where in Spain you are and if there are anymore English speaking schools in the Elche/Algorfa area . 

We are looking at renting a 3 bedroom house or Villa and have nothing confirmed yet . Any recommendations would be appreciated .


----------



## petef69 (Aug 25, 2010)

My Daughetr is 14 years old so will be going to the Secondry School .

I wish it was to many oooooooooooooooos but obviously not .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

petef69 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply ,
> 
> My friend who is also moving to the area told me of the school fees . I also thought it was very expensive. can you tell me where in Spain you are and if there are anymore English speaking schools in the Elche/Algorfa area .
> 
> We are looking at renting a 3 bedroom house or Villa and have nothing confirmed yet . Any recommendations would be appreciated .


yes that would be, as we said, very expensive!!


have you actually registered your daughter yet?

edit - just saw your last post - if she's 14 then obviously International school is the right way to go


I'm an hour north of Alicante - we have a couple of English speaking schools here

your best bet would be to look at http://www.nabss.org/en/home.php


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

petef69 said:


> My Daughetr is 14 years old so will be going to the Secondry School .
> 
> I wish it was to many oooooooooooooooos but obviously not .


Well it must be an exclusive school and maybe that explains why they dont provide a bus service. Heres a good guide to Spanish schools that all schools who have the correct qualified teaching staff and equipment should be on! I havent looked to see if your school is on there tho!

National Association of British Schools in Spain - Nabss

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Great minds Xabiachica LOL!!!!!! NABSS is the way to go!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well it must be an exclusive school and maybe that explains why they dont provide a bus service. Heres a good guide to Spanish schools that all schools who have the correct qualified teaching staff and equipment should be on! I havent looked to see if your school is on there tho!
> 
> National Association of British Schools in Spain - Nabss
> 
> Jo xxxx


beat ya!!!


----------



## petef69 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks again,

We have not registered our Daughter yet at the Newton College due to the school being on Holiday. we will do so on the 1st when it reopens .

we have been quoted roughly 550 to 600 euros per month to rent in the Algorfa/Elche area for a 3 bedroom house/Villa with shared pool . Is this in Comparison to where you are


----------



## petef69 (Aug 25, 2010)

I aint been told if theres a bus Service or not to the school from where we intend staying . I wont find out until the 1st of Sept when the school reopens . Just thought id ask on here and see if anyone knew .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

petef69 said:


> Thanks again,
> 
> We have not registered our Daughter yet at the Newton College due to the school being on Holiday. we will do so on the 1st when it reopens .
> 
> we have been quoted roughly 550 to 600 euros per month to rent in the Algorfa/Elche area for a 3 bedroom house/Villa with shared pool . Is this in Comparison to where you are


that rental would be very cheap compared to here - you could pretty much double that


those school fees really don't sound right though


----------

